# Moving Household Items



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

I have a quick question. Spouse and I are moving in the next few months from the US to Spain. He's a UK citizen, I'm a US citizen. When moving the household items from the US are there taxes that we will need to pay on items? I've read some conflicting reports. 

Thanks


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

I did a search in Spanish and apparently domestic appliances brought in within 1 year of the move are exempt from customs tax as long as they at least 6 months old.

You would need a certificate of the move from country of origin.

From: http://www.claradelrey.es/docs/AduanasEspanoles.pdf

Apparently, some people bring their things through the UK as it has more lax requirements, and then drive them down to Spain.


----------



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

Thanks expat16. I found this document and was curious about some things like the "Purchase/lease or rental agreement – notarized, stating a minimum of 2 years stay in Spain" I'm not sure how that is possible since we plan on renting for a year before purchasing. 
or... "Letter from Employer – attesting to client’s length of stay, employment contract & position". We are self employed. 

http://webportal.atlasintl.com/Customs Docs/spain.pdf


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hmm the list in the first link I posted doesn't mention a two year lease requirement.

This link is from the official Spanish customs website and also doesn't mention it: http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...Viajeros/Particulares/TraslResid_03112016.pdf

More information here on "Traslado de residencia": https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/ES13/S/IAFRIAFRC12F?TIPO=C&CODIGO=01694

Also, in the original link I posted if you look at the table at the end, there is one line that says 'Deposito en Efectivo (4)' and the (4) below says that if any of the documents is not available you can pay a deposit of 30% of the value of the move, which you will get back once the missing documents are provided. 

I couldn't find info on the deposit possibility in the government website, so it may be a service provided by the moving companies?


Edited to add: the original website I posted is also available in English: http://www.claradelrey.es/docs/AduanaSpaniards.pdf


----------



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## surabela (May 13, 2016)

*shipping of household goods*

We are in the process right now. We have provided the following, that our shipping company said was necessary for customs (please note that we were advised we had to provide all this info prior to the ship's arrival):
1. Baja consular. You have to get this at the US Consulate (we went to the one in Barcelona). It is simply a stamped and signed document that states how long you lived in the US, and when you arrived. They need the original. You make an appointment online.
2. Document that shows that you have registered at the town hall.
3. Copy of the NIE. The NIE has to be active. You have to go to the tax office for that. 
4. Copy of the front page of the passport of the person whose name the shipment is in. 
5. Authorization form for customs, just needs to be signed.
According to our shipping company, our documents are in order (for now). Be advised however, that customs has the final say. There is no appeal process. 

We had no trouble obtaining the necessary documents in 2 days. Everyone is extremely nice and helpful! Good luck.


----------



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for that Surabela. Do you mind my asking what kind of visa are you moving on? I'm wondering if requirements are different for different visa types.


----------



## surabela (May 13, 2016)

Montana2Spain said:


> Thanks for that Surabela. Do you mind my asking what kind of visa are you moving on? I'm wondering if requirements are different for different visa types.


We got a non-lucrative visa.


----------



## Claudine M. (Aug 30, 2016)

Your electricalappliances probly wont work in Spain if they are made in USA.


----------



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

Claudine M. said:


> Your electricalappliances probly wont work in Spain if they are made in USA.


Yeah... motors and heaters are different. Appliances here usually get sold with the house so wouldn't be bringing anyway. Thanks though!


----------



## Eyeman (May 20, 2017)

Montana2Spain said:


> I have a quick question. Spouse and I are moving in the next few months from the US to Spain. He's a UK citizen, I'm a US citizen. When moving the household items from the US are there taxes that we will need to pay on items? I've read some conflicting reports.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, our situation is very similar. I'm not clear on the condition that you need to submit a ( home) rental contract for 2 years, I can't see how that would work. Does anybody have experience when importing household goods from outside of the EU?
Thanks


----------

